# Toilet Stench



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

We just came back from a two week trip to CA, and our toilet really stunk most of the time. I am using Envirochem Gold solution for the black tank. It was in the 80's and 90's for most of our trip, so maybe that was the issue? I have read the http://www.phrannie.org/macerator.html post, and inspected the roof vent, and all seems to be in order. I even stuck my little camera down into the tank, and can't see the vent pipe stiching down anywhere, so I don't think it's a problem of the pipe being submerged. I can't get the right angle to take a pic of the top of the tank, but I don't see it on the bottom or sticking down into the middle. I'm thinking about going a different route on the chemical I am using. Maybe the calgon / soap method or the bacteria method. This is our first RV with a toilet and black tank, so maybe the stench is typical. We can close the bathroom door and it doesn't bother us, but when you want to use the bathroom, you definitely need to douse it with air freshener. I also noticed that the toilet will hold water short term, but not for more than a few minutes, so maybe the ball seal is messed up or dirty? If water leaks through, I can see how gasses also would. Any suggestions from all of you wise Outback sages?


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

When our tank starts to stink, we know it's time for a VERY thorough flushing of the black tank. After flushing out the tank, we put some water back into the tank so any remaining solids stay in water and smell less. Then, we add a double dose of chemicals because the heat makes things worse. Oh, and when camping, we don't leave the blank tank valve open. We let the tank fill up and then drain and flush at the end of the trip - giving the chemicals time to break things down.

If your seal is not holding water, that will certainly allow gases to come up thru the seal. Our seal holds sometimes, other times it does not, so we just stay on top of keeping the blank tank flushed and chemically treated.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Well the fact that your seal will not hold water is the culprit. We had to replace ours last year on our new 21-RS. The manufacturer sent us a new redesigned seal and we replaced it ourselves. Not much to it. It holds water all the time like it should. We don't have the stinky smell anymore. Just my 2 cents.

Aunt B


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Aunt B said:


> Well the fact that your seal will not hold water is the culprit. We had to replace ours last year on our new 21-RS. The manufacturer sent us a new redesigned seal and we replaced it ourselves. Not much to it. It holds water all the time like it should. We don't have the stinky smell anymore. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Aunt B


Would you have the contact information to the toilet mfgr? We have had the seal in our 21rs replaced once already and it still doesn't hold water.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Definatly your seal, the water should evaporate before it can leak into the tank when not in use. Here in SE VA we have hot summers and high humidity and our first season we dealt with horrible odors. When someone flushed inside the camper you'd just about kill everone out under the awning.







We switched to KO and no smells at all now. (Really, not even the slightest) Hope you get this solved before your next trip.

Brad


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Well the fact that your seal will not hold water is the culprit. We had to replace ours last year on our new 21-RS. The manufacturer sent us a new redesigned seal and we replaced it ourselves. Not much to it. It holds water all the time like it should. We don't have the stinky smell anymore. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Aunt B


Would you have the contact information to the toilet mfgr? We have had the seal in our 21rs replaced once already and it still doesn't hold water.
[/quote]

In your information packet will be the model of your toilet. If it is like ours it is the dometic. Just call 1-800-544-4881 that is the customer service number. If you explain everything they should send you the new seal kit at no charge. They also have a direct number to the rv division. 1-574-294-2511. Good luck


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Just call Dometic. They are out of Elkhart Indiana. customer service is 1-800-544-4881. Just tell them what model of toilet you have and they should send you a complete seal kit to replace the one you have. When you had yours replaced the last time the dealer probably put the same kit in which is defective. I hope this helps.

Aunt B


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Definitely get the seal replaced. That will solve 90% of the problem right there.

Then, just a good flushing should help alot. You could also add some chlorine when flushing to kill some of the bacteria in there.

I don't subscribe to the "Breakdown" of solids. I don't believe it happens in the 3-5 days most people take to fill up and dump the tank. The only way to get rid of the solids is alot of water.

If you don't have a way to flush the tank easily, I would highly recommend one. Cheapest would be a wand, but is more hassle. Easiest to use would be to install a black tank flush nozzle in the side of the tank. Keeps you from having to drag a hose into the camper.

Lots of threads on here about how to do it.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I installed a tornado flush before even using the tank, and had the seal replaced once already by the dealer. I would rather not drad it into the dealer again, so I guess I'll call SeaLand, which is who makes my toilet. Has anyone heard about Sealand seals being defective?


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I dont know if this will help or not. Weve had our camper since last year and just this past trip I noticed there are directions for use printed on the bottom of the seat so you can see them when the toilet is open.







It says to push the pedal down to flush and then pull it back up to fill and seal. Maybe you could try that. I cant believe I just noticed that.







Im sure everyone elst already new this, but its a thought.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Beaner242 said:


> I dont know if this will help or not. Weve had our camper since last year and just this past trip I noticed there are directions for use printed on the bottom of the seat so you can see them when the toilet is open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I do that already, but then the water that I put in just leaks out again.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Just to help a little. The original seals are defective. Dometic will replace them if you call in. The new ones are totally different from the originals. There is also a new spring for the return peddle. That is also weak and they have that included in the kit. Once you do the swap you will see the difference in the seals. Also included in the kit is the instructions for doing the replacement. Again just call 1-800-544-4881. These people were very nice and I had no issues dealing with them.

Thanks,

Aunt B


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Just another thought to maybe prevent the seals going bad again, but a friend of mine has a seal conditioner that is supposed to keep it from drying out when not in use.

Also lubricates the seal so when the valve closes, it doesn't grab the seal and roll it over.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

You may try one of the vents that supposidly removes odors from the tank. It looks like a little weather vane. I found one at Camping World that's called the RV 360 sanitation vent.

In all honesty, you tank is going to smell bad because of what goes in it... We control the smell via chemicals and other additives, but it still stinks.

Just so you know, I added a similar vent to my tank and it drastically reduced the odors that come up through the toilet while flushing. I believe you may be able to get one of these vents at Wally World.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> Definatly your seal, the water should evaporate before it can leak into the tank when not in use. Here in SE VA we have hot summers and high humidity and our first season we dealt with horrible odors. When someone flushed inside the camper you'd just about kill everone out under the awning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is KO?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is your toilet foot or hand operated??

The hand operated ones need to have the seal cleaned out and they work much better when you let them "SANP" shut.

The foot operated toilet seals are not as prone to leaking or clogging but you should inspect it for damage and also look at the ball valve it self to see if it is scratched. I would also try letting it snap shut also.

There are several different toilet seal conditioners out there but a quick fix to a dry seal is a liberal coating of vaseline.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> Definatly your seal, the water should evaporate before it can leak into the tank when not in use. Here in SE VA we have hot summers and high humidity and our first season we dealt with horrible odors. When someone flushed inside the camper you'd just about kill everone out under the awning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is KO?
[/quote]

KO is one of many liquid bacteria type holding tank treatments. Its available at most boating supply stores.

Brad


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> Definatly your seal, the water should evaporate before it can leak into the tank when not in use. Here in SE VA we have hot summers and high humidity and our first season we dealt with horrible odors. When someone flushed inside the camper you'd just about kill everone out under the awning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is KO?
[/quote]

KO is one of many liquid bacteria type holding tank treatments. Its available at most boating supply stores.

Brad
[/quote]

Thanks. I'd like to stay away from the chemicals that come with the starter kits and will probably add a flush system. Is KO one of the good bacterias referred to in the *macerators* link? 
gary


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> Thanks. I'd like to stay away from the chemicals that come with the starter kits and will probably add a flush system. Is KO one of the good bacterias referred to in the *macerators* link?
> gary


In my opinion based on my experience, yes. Some will give reasons why these types of treatments won't work but I've had nothing but success. Eco-Save is another product with good reviews but I haven't used it. Good luck.

Brad


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

IS "KO" a product name and if so is there a web site because I don't think they sell it around here in any stores.

I'm looking for something new as the stuff I'm using really isn't working.

Thanks


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> IS "KO" a product name and if so is there a web site because I don't think they sell it around here in any stores.
> 
> I'm looking for something new as the stuff I'm using really isn't working.
> 
> Thanks


Yes its the products name, the Website is Here
It doesn't appear that they sell it on the website but I found it Here pretty cheap compared to boating stores. I'm not biased to just this product, I'm using this one because its readily available here in town. Check this website out for Eco-Save. I called them about a year ago and their price seemed reasonable and it seems that their product will do more treatments than KO. Good luck.

Brad


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aunt B said:


> Well the fact that your seal will not hold water is the culprit. We had to replace ours last year on our new 21-RS. The manufacturer sent us a new redesigned seal and we replaced it ourselves. Not much to it. It holds water all the time like it should. We don't have the stinky smell anymore. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Aunt B


Would you have the contact information to the toilet mfgr? We have had the seal in our 21rs replaced once already and it still doesn't hold water.
[/quote]

In your information packet will be the model of your toilet. If it is like ours it is the dometic. Just call 1-800-544-4881 that is the customer service number. If you explain everything they should send you the new seal kit at no charge. They also have a direct number to the rv division. 1-574-294-2511. Good luck
[/quote]

I just called yesterday and talked to Shirley, very nice and helpful. I have a new seal and spring coming.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Good info

Thanks Brad


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

OK, so I was confused because my toilet says SeaLand. When I got out the manual, I saw that SeaLand is part of Dometic. I called the number that aunt V gave, and they told me I had to call SeaLand directly. That number is 800-321-9886. I called it and they are sending me out the new seal and spring for my SeaLand toilet at no charge. It's sure a breath of fresh air to deal with a company that takes customer service seriously! By the way, the model number is 210.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I too called Sealand this morning and a new seal and spring are on the way, thanks Aunt V


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

ColoradoChip said:


> OK, so I was confused because my toilet says SeaLand. When I got out the manual, I saw that SeaLand is part of Dometic. I called the number that aunt V gave, and they told me I had to call SeaLand directly. That number is 800-321-9886. I called it and they are sending me out the new seal and spring for my SeaLand toilet at no charge. It's sure a breath of fresh air to deal with a company that takes customer service seriously! By the way, the model number is 210.


Hi ColoradoChip,
It was nice meeting you at Chatsfield State Park last week. Funny, not funny we have been having a problem with our toilet not sealing and stinking as well and we were pulling up on the pedal. We left Littleton and the toilet was stuck closed and then DH got it open but it stayed open....wide open......UGH! We had it repaired in Pueblo, CO. Nice people but we already notice again it is not sealing and holding the water. We have the warranty so we are going to try to get reimbursement for the repair job. I will be calling the number to replace those parts. Thanks for the info.

Cristy


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

ColoradoChip said:


> OK, so I was confused because my toilet says SeaLand. When I got out the manual, I saw that SeaLand is part of Dometic. I called the number that aunt V gave, and they told me I had to call SeaLand directly. That number is 800-321-9886. I called it and they are sending me out the new seal and spring for my SeaLand toilet at no charge. It's sure a breath of fresh air to deal with a company that takes customer service seriously! By the way, the model number is 210.


Maybe I'm twisted, but I found this funny.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> OK, so I was confused because my toilet says SeaLand. When I got out the manual, I saw that SeaLand is part of Dometic. I called the number that aunt V gave, and they told me I had to call SeaLand directly. That number is 800-321-9886. I called it and they are sending me out the new seal and spring for my SeaLand toilet at no charge. It's sure a breath of fresh air to deal with a company that takes customer service seriously! By the way, the model number is 210.


Hi ColoradoChip,
It was nice meeting you at Chatsfield State Park last week. Funny, not funny we have been having a problem with our toilet not sealing and stinking as well and we were pulling up on the pedal. We left Littleton and the toilet was stuck closed and then DH got it open but it stayed open....wide open......UGH! We had it repaired in Pueblo, CO. Nice people but we already notice again it is not sealing and holding the water. We have the warranty so we are going to try to get reimbursement for the repair job. I will be calling the number to replace those parts. Thanks for the info.

Cristy
[/quote]

Hi Cristy,

It was great to meet you guys as well. I hope that you enjoyed your stay at Chatfield! Sorry to hear about the toilet problem, but at least you were able to get it fixed. Did you enjoy Santa Fe? It sounds like a great trip that you made!

-Chip


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

ColoradoChip said:


> OK, so I was confused because my toilet says SeaLand. When I got out the manual, I saw that SeaLand is part of Dometic. I called the number that aunt V gave, and they told me I had to call SeaLand directly. That number is 800-321-9886. I called it and they are sending me out the new seal and spring for my SeaLand toilet at no charge. It's sure a breath of fresh air to deal with a company that takes customer service seriously! By the way, the model number is 210.


Hi ColoradoChip,
It was nice meeting you at Chatsfield State Park last week. Funny, not funny we have been having a problem with our toilet not sealing and stinking as well and we were pulling up on the pedal. We left Littleton and the toilet was stuck closed and then DH got it open but it stayed open....wide open......UGH! We had it repaired in Pueblo, CO. Nice people but we already notice again it is not sealing and holding the water. We have the warranty so we are going to try to get reimbursement for the repair job. I will be calling the number to replace those parts. Thanks for the info.

Cristy
[/quote]

Hi Cristy,

It was great to meet you guys as well. I hope that you enjoyed your stay at Chatfield! Sorry to hear about the toilet problem, but at least you were able to get it fixed. Did you enjoy Santa Fe? It sounds like a great trip that you made!

-Chip
[/quote]

You were right on about the storms. Came through big in the evening. It seemed like only our campsite had the flood come through. The good thing was it washed a red wine stain out of our outdoor mat







Nice galleries and such in santa fe but the family was getting pretty tired by then and we did not visit the tent rocks or monuments like we had hoped. Just took more of relaxing time. Now I am back on the Durango polar express ride. Have you done that? Not sure we can swing a trip to Durango with such limited time in our schedules when school is back in, but I would love to see that area over thanksgiving weekend and take the polar express ride. Our DD will be 9 in a couple weeks and the other is 5 so hate to put off another year on the santa ride. Cristy


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> OK, so I was confused because my toilet says SeaLand. When I got out the manual, I saw that SeaLand is part of Dometic. I called the number that aunt V gave, and they told me I had to call SeaLand directly. That number is 800-321-9886. I called it and they are sending me out the new seal and spring for my SeaLand toilet at no charge. It's sure a breath of fresh air to deal with a company that takes customer service seriously! By the way, the model number is 210.


Hi ColoradoChip,
It was nice meeting you at Chatsfield State Park last week. Funny, not funny we have been having a problem with our toilet not sealing and stinking as well and we were pulling up on the pedal. We left Littleton and the toilet was stuck closed and then DH got it open but it stayed open....wide open......UGH! We had it repaired in Pueblo, CO. Nice people but we already notice again it is not sealing and holding the water. We have the warranty so we are going to try to get reimbursement for the repair job. I will be calling the number to replace those parts. Thanks for the info.

Cristy
[/quote]

Hi Cristy,

It was great to meet you guys as well. I hope that you enjoyed your stay at Chatfield! Sorry to hear about the toilet problem, but at least you were able to get it fixed. Did you enjoy Santa Fe? It sounds like a great trip that you made!

-Chip
[/quote]

You were right on about the storms. Came through big in the evening. It seemed like only our campsite had the flood come through. The good thing was it washed a red wine stain out of our outdoor mat







Nice galleries and such in santa fe but the family was getting pretty tired by then and we did not visit the tent rocks or monuments like we had hoped. Just took more of relaxing time. Now I am back on the Durango polar express ride. Have you done that? Not sure we can swing a trip to Durango with such limited time in our schedules when school is back in, but I would love to see that area over thanksgiving weekend and take the polar express ride. Our DD will be 9 in a couple weeks and the other is 5 so hate to put off another year on the santa ride. Cristy
[/quote]

You know, I haven't done the Polar Express Ride in Durango, but it sure looks like fun! We have a 4 year old DD and a 9 month old DS, so we'll probably wait a couple of more years until he can enjoy it. Those evening storms in Sante Fe are like clockwork. It's amazing how all of the streets flood, too!


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

I have taken everyone's advice and use the Calgon, laundry Soap and RV Chemicals. I have no odor. Then--since my new tornado broke---I make sure to fill the tank with fresh water (by putting about 10 pitchers worth in ) and keep emptying the tank....it cleans it out really well. If you buy the clear adapter for hooking to the outside hose you can see when the water clears up. I use to have smelly tanks in other units but the secret is really flushing out the tank with clean water (when the tornado works it works great!) and lots of the above combination. Always keep the tank closed so that the chemicals can break everything down. Took 6 years to get it right......


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Got my new seal kit and spring installed.
Come to find out that the dealer put the seals on incorrectly and they tightened the band clamp so tight that it stripped the groves in the band clamp. All of this caused my toilet not to hold water.

Got the new seals and spring installed and SeaLand is sending me a new band clamp.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've never had a problem with odors even in high temps for up to a week. I use the basic Thetford Aquachem (blue) and nothing else. After each trip I thouroughly flush the tank first with an extra 5 gallons of water and then I run the quickie flush for as long as possible (5 to 10 minutes). When it's as clean as it's going to get I put a couple of gallons of water back in and then put in 1-8oz bottle of the blue stuff. I'm then ready to go for the next trip.


----------

